# My two mini horses  :)



## Alicia G (May 31, 2012)

These are my two minis  My bigger boy went over size, but he has one heck of a personality and learns so quickly. The smaller boy I just bought this week, he comes home on Monday. Their names are Indigo and Peanut.
Indigo is two years old, and has been such a wonderful experience. I have worked around horses for years, rode from time to time, but just never had the passion to ride. But I had the chance to try cart driving (was with a sulky) and I loved it! I just know this boy will do well in harness, he is always wanting to please his owner  His show name is going to be 'Twice in a blue moon'

Peanut is a 7 year old mini. He stands at 32-33 inches tall, and yes he does have one heck of a hay belly (will be working on that) My mother and I can't come to an agreement on his color. She says hes a strawberry roan with a white blanket, but I'm not so sure.... He is a sweet boy, very calm, smart lil booger though. Is always trying to figure out how to untie the lead and has already learned to untie a slip knot :/ Peanut is my 4-H project, I hope to show him at the fair in handling and driving. And man! what a neck on him! is it ever thick!! From what I understand he was a stud for quite a few years, so that might explain some things  His show name is 'Mini-Me'

Indigo and I (with my goats butt in the way >.<)






Peanut





Pictures of Indigo and Peanut side by side 





Hope you enjoy the pictures


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 31, 2012)

They are beautiful boys!!!!
I have a mini that my kids ride around on, and we had one previous to this one as well. They definatly have unique personallities!!


----------



## BrayJunction (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope to get into cart driving too.  Let me know how that works out for you.  Your boys are beautiful!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 22, 2012)

Handsome fellows. I'm really hoping to get a mini horse next year. Thanks for sharing pics.


----------

